# Hospital C



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2013)

a.k.a Sanatorium de Coffieur...

This was the last stop on our roadtrip, before the epic drive back to Calais. This was a bit out of our way, but we’d heard it was _mint_ so decided to go for it. It didn’t disappoint. 

After scouting around and finding an access, we were in, we decided to start at the top and work down. We were all shocked at just how mint it really was, especially after our last disappointment at Sanitorium Diablo (http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26947#.Uo5ql8S-3LQ) 

Our excitement was short lived. Within a minute of entering the building a security van had pulled up outside. “Was it because of us?” Had we tripped an alarm? It was bang on the hour, so we decided it was a routine check, and that we should start photographing as much as we can now in case we’re turfed out early. 

Luckily we were in the advantageous position, we could see him, but he couldn't see us, and eventually he left. We now knew his routine timings and could plan our exit accordingly. 

So on with the explore: 

The corridors were full of bookcases. Again this reminded me of Diablo, except these weren’t trashed. 




One pool table on the upper floor had been tagged by “Urbexers” but was otherwise mint. 






Chapel:



I was genuinely amazed to find the admissions records. 















Drugs Trolly:



There was so much corridor porn going on:









I found another room full of admission / transfer logs: 












More corridors 












Communal room:






Kitchens: 



Dining Room:



Offices:






Cheers for looking:


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2013)

Video: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dC9IpJjxV0[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Crikey thats so clean & tidy!video was great too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Crikey thats so clean & tidy!video was great too, thanks for sharing.



Cheers dude!
Prob cleaner than most nhs hospitals!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 21, 2013)

bloody good this 
can see why you like your overseas exploits now mate


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 21, 2013)

mockingbird said:


> bloody good this
> can see why you like your overseas exploits now mate



Cheers dude! I need to stop neglecting the UK tho!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 21, 2013)

Another great one Mr UrbanX 

Até já !!!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 22, 2013)

*Ace that is!! *


----------



## NakedEye (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice work Mr Urbex! Nice shots of such a clean hospital that puts our hospitals to shame! Cheers for sharing.....must get over to these foreign shores at some point....does Wales count as foreign?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 22, 2013)

brill as always


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 22, 2013)

Cracking stuff, as always


----------



## samgorm (Nov 22, 2013)

How rude that the police wouldn,t give you a quote haha!! Love this an yea soo clean,i see that with a lot of these abandoned places that they are unusually clean,if i left and didm,t come back there,d be dishes in the sink,dirty clothes on the floor,etc love your pics fab fab fab


----------



## berni (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice pics you got, i'm caught by 4 policemen, and thats not nice. but caught outside, so its not so terrible.
:-(
Great, that you got an entry !


----------



## King Al (Dec 15, 2013)

Must have missed this report the first time around! Absolutely fantastic looking place this UX, great report & pic's as always


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, never mind the security, I'm surprised you didn't get caught by the cleaners in there! Absolutely amazing!


----------

